# what is an alternative photog to do?



## windrivermaiden (Jul 2, 2007)

Living in the fog belt! I haven't printed in so long due to the coastal fog. I'm dying to get my gear out and print.


----------



## terri (Jul 2, 2007)

Poor Windy! That's got to be frustrating. I suppose the UV light boxes are still hideously expensive. 

Frankly, that problem alone has kept me from trying several processes that I find intriguing. Part of the beauty of bromoil prints and (very soon) lith printmaking is being able to start with a darkroom-generated print.

I hope the weather clears for you soon! I really enjoy your gum prints.


----------



## windrivermaiden (Jul 7, 2007)

Yes, too pricy for me those lovely consistant UV boxes. and I have no space for one. 720 sq ft of house and 4 people. it is tight.


----------



## ann (Jul 7, 2007)

see if you can find an old fashion contact printing box. You can get those spiral BL bulbs for it, and it does work.


----------



## windrivermaiden (Jul 8, 2007)

I actually have a great contact printer. And I have tried the lightbulb method. My biggest problem is time and space. It might be clear today. eventually.


----------

